# easy but aged types? wax or sealer??



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

could some of you please give some ideas of which cheeses that are aged ( or not?) that still aren't real hard to make. 

right now, I"m making enough mozz to sink a ship! a farmhouse type too, but would like a few others if they aren't super hard to do.

I LOVE gouda, how tough is this one to make?

and...if I understand right, instead of waxing, I can use vacuum sealer? is this correct?


----------



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

We make both Gouda and Colby frequently. Neither is difficult. Both require a cheese press. We do not wax but instead use a vacuum sealer.

We only age the Gouda for 1 month although the recipe suggests 1-6 months ... still had a much better flavor than the store cheese.

The Colby recipe produces a cheese with much more flavor than the colby we use to buy from the store. The kids call the store cheese "plastic." The colby ages only 6 weeks but has more flavor than most mass-produced cheddar cheeses.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Gouda and Colby cheeses are fairly easy and so is Havarti. After they come out of the press I put them in brine over night or as long as the recipe suggests, then let them dry and harden at room temp for a day or two, then I vacuum pack and age in the fridge. It's not the preferred way to age a cheese, but it works okay and the cheeses taste great.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

so BWF, you are just using your plain reg. fridge? I have planned for a year now to get an aging cave of some sort, but am almost scared to make the leap. if I bomb at the making of those cheeses, then I'd have spent all that money on a cave that I can't make use of. kwim??

those types of cheese would be awesome! colby works as good as cheddar, and I love it for tons of things. and gouda, and havarit?? YUM!!! those are exactly the types I'd love to do! getting about 5 gallons of milk per day, so having some other uses than mozz and chevre would be awesome!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep, I use my fridge. We keep it pretty cold because I keep my raw milk for drinking in there too. I put it in the crisper drawer until that's full of cheese then I fill up the bottom shelf. People tell me all the time it's the best cheese they've ever had. Last New Years Day we had our annual party and several people were after me to sell them cheese. So, I guess they liked it. LOL 

I aged some Parmesan for six months in the fridge. When I opened it to try some DH said "Yum, it's awesome." It tasted like sweaty feet to me. I didn't like it at all, but it turned out okay being in the fridge if you like sweaty feet cheese.

I'd like a cheese cave too but you don't have to have one to make great cheeses. I'd go ahead and make those cheeses and keep 'em in your fridge.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks! I can at least try it, right? the dogs wouldn't mind another experient to try anyhow, and just MAYBE it'll work for me too!~


----------

